# JD 5000 series hydro



## Papa_smurf_7_45 (Mar 25, 2015)

Got a 2000 JD 5210 with remote hydro and joystick. Don't have front loader. Recently acquired a 10A backhoe attachment. Only way I get backhoe to operate is to tie a rope around joystick backwards in place and my backhoe controls work. JD online manual kind of basic says joystick can be locked into a position which it's not doing. Anyone have this problem. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Take Care


----------



## Papa_smurf_7_45 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Update on hydro.*

This tractor was not set up for a front end loader. Has only dual SCV I & II at joy stick and I & II remote hydro female adapter on the back side. Guess for raising a disc or wood splitter of some sort. Called multiple JD dealerships with little to no progress. Giving me the whole goods kit for around $1600 which I think is way over priced. Not to mention I believe some of the parts in that kit I already have on hydro system. 
There can't be much to it, diagrams online show a hydro hose loop at the rear remote, a new plug at the rockshaft, with a few hydro lines connecting to rear remotes. I am no hydraulic expert my any means. Just trying to understand the concept, if anyone has dealt with this before. Thanks


----------

